# Fish Recomendations?



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

Hey im starting up a 10 gallon tank, and ive been cycling it for a few weeks. My ammonia levels are at 0, so i think its time for some fish. I really like the Harlequin Rasbora, but i wanna know if there are any other fish out there that are good for a small tank.

Thanks 8)


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

also what type of plants would you suggest for this size tank


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Endlers would be good for a 10G tank. They are colorful, active, peaceful & stay small. Here is a link: http://endlerslivebearer.com/

Plants depend on the amount of light/wattage you have. But you will want stay with small plants that don't grow too tall. 

Make sure your tank is cycled. After the Ammonia levels go up the Nitrite levels will also, which is also harmful for fish.


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

Thanks alot trenac. The endlers are great looking fish. Here are some plans i was consdering:

Anubias Nana
Lilaeopsis
Lutea (Cryptocoryne Lutea)
Red Ludwigia
Dwarf Sag.

You think any of these plants would do well in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

The Lutea, Dwarf Sag. & Ludwigia takes 2WPG, Anubias 1.5, not fimiliar with Lilaeopsis. These would all be good for a 10G tank size wise. 

How many watts do you have?


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

im not really sure. I bought the 10 gallon starting kit at walmart. It came with a light but im not sure how many watts per gallon it lets out. Do you suggest that i should get a new bulb? If so what would be the best for the plants i listed. Sorry for all the ?s

Thanks
8)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Did it come with one bulb or two? Fluorescent or incandescent?


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

it came with one flourescent bulb. Im have no idea how many watts.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Can you check the bulb itself to see if the wattage is printed on it? If not, the fixture should have some sort of label stating the type of bulb required. Perhaps in the documentation that came with the kit? There must be some reference to replacement bulbs...?


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

Ok, i took apart the hood and found out that the light bulb is 15 watts.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

A 15watt bulb over a 10 gallon tank is only 1.5 wpg. Unless you want to upgrade your lighting by buying a new fixture or a retrofit kit, you need to be looking at low light plants. You can probably keep a lot of other plants alive under that amount of light, but they won't thrive.

For a long time, I only had 20watts on my 29 gallon, and I had a sword, dwarf sag, h. polysperma, rotala rotifunda and rotala macranda. They were all alive, but they weren't growing until I added better lighting.

If you want to stick with low light plants, you can look at java ferns and some of the crypts. I also just added lymnophila sessiflora to my low light 6 gallon, and so far it seems to be doing really well.


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

If i wanted better lighting for plants that require it. what would you suggest i get.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I would suggest you get a power compact light fixture, more bang for your buck.


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

is there a certain wattage i should get? :icon_idea


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

What wattage should you get? Depends on what plants you'd like to grow. With what you've got right now you can grow low light plants (e.g. ferns, some crypts). If you want to grow medium light plants, you should have at least 2wpg, and for high light plants you'll need at least 3wpg. 

If you're new to planted tanks, I would recommend staying _under_ 3wpg (it's generally accepted that once you get over 3wpg, things get more difficult to keep in balance, and you'd need to look at adding CO2 as well). 

Based on the list of plants you posted earlier, you should be fine with around 2-2.5 wpg. If you're interested in compact fluorescents, you could get a 28watt compact fluorescent, or perhaps two 13watt compact fluorescents.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

One 15W bulb isn't much fun. I would recommend to check out www.ahsupply.com and look at the 2x 13W kits, they come with good reflectors, and if they fit into your hood, would give you some good light.
Oh... I guess Amanda said that already...


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

Hey Wasserpest

I took a look at your 10 gallon tank, and was wondering what kind of lighting you use and the names of your plants. Maybe i could get some ideas roud: 

thanks to everybody who has replyed you have been very helpful. I think i will end up using the 2x13W kit at AHSupply.com

Again Thanks :icon_cool


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Eman,

The tank came with a two bulb fixture, which I fitted with two Walmart 10W fluorescent bulbs. I also used mirror tiles to diy a very efficient reflector, so even with 20W only a lot of light goes into the tank.

Plants: Crypt wendtii, Pearlweed, Java moss, Java fern, Glosso (not thriving right now), some Salvinia.


----------



## Eman (May 17, 2004)

Okay so i went to my lfs and got three Harlequin Rasboras. These little guys are great. they seem very happy and healthy, and are swimming all over the place. Anyway the first plants i got were the Walmart bulbs. I got them because everyone was saying how well they grow and easy to maintain. Apon. and some kind of plant that resembles the tiger lotus. Im really excited to watch them grow. Plus they don't really need a lot of lighting. I have one question, how long do you suggest i wait until i add some more Rasboras. I want to have a school of six or seven. They shouldn't add to much to the bioload because they are so tiny Right?

Thanks 
Eman


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Eman...I would wait one week before adding anymore Rasboras, then you can go ahead and add 3-4 more.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

Do you have any fish for algae eating? Or are you planning on getting any? If so, I'd say go with a couple oto cats, they're small and not aggressive in the least. That school of rasboras you're planning on building up should look great in your tank, very nice fish.


----------



## clay (Nov 28, 2003)

get the pygmy rasboras that are out there. they are cool, like tha maculata or the brigettes.


----------

